

A markdown/pandoc previewer with fast (mathjax) re-rendering, built with node.js - yyjhao
https://github.com/yyjhao/markmon

======
bowerbird
good job.

i'm guessing some people would appreciate having directions for how they could
put this on a shared-hosting i.s.p. account, like hostmonster, dreamhost, etc.

-bowerbird

